# Account issues



## derrace (Dec 18, 2013)

Hi all,

It appears my join date has been stuffed =(

It shows:

Joined: Nov 4, 2012
but I have joined in 08 Nov 2002 (taken from google cache)
*derrace* Post #14






 Posted 08 May 2012 - 05:01 PM
Member









Group: Newcomers
Posts: 20
Member No.: 5,412
The earliest post I can find is in:

http://gbatemp.net/threads/why-am-i-a-newcomer.100173/page-2


Some other member by the handle "8v8t8r" posted the following:

_derrace! you've been here since 2002, so that means some mod (like narin 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ) can make u into an advanced member too!!_

I mean, in the same page, I made a post in, Aug 18, 2008 , which clearly shows my current join date is wrong.

Also, based on the member number, it's safe to assume I joined earlier than member 5,413. One check at that join date should prove what I said to be true too.


Can some mod kindly assist?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Sterling (Dec 21, 2013)

Umm, I'm not sure why it matters all that much to be honest. If you'd post more, you'd get the title. Just don't spam.


----------



## Luigi2012SM64DS (Dec 22, 2013)

I believe that was the date we switched to xenforo?


----------



## DinohScene (Dec 22, 2013)

I believe that is issue here is the joindate of OP.
Usergroup is something automatic.

PM Costello or TJ_Cool, maybe they can help.


----------



## derrace (Dec 22, 2013)

DinohScene said:


> I believe that is issue here is the joindate of OP.
> Usergroup is something automatic.
> 
> PM Costello or TJ_Cool, maybe they can help.


 

Yeah, I was referring to my join date being incorrect.

Cheers, will do that.

Thanks and have a good Christmas and NY!


----------



## DinohScene (Dec 22, 2013)

Aye, same to you chap!


----------



## derrace (Dec 30, 2013)

Bump! Is there any mods able to help me?


----------



## calmwaters (Dec 30, 2013)

Costello's online right now.  PM him, or, post a message on his profile. Or, curse and swear until he finds this thread and locks it after reading your problem.


----------



## Deleted-236924 (Dec 30, 2013)

Costello

(If that even sends the person a notice that they were mentioned in a post anymore)


----------



## calmwaters (Dec 30, 2013)

Pingouin7 said:


> Pingouin7
> 
> Does it?


----------



## RedCoreZero (Dec 31, 2013)

Xenforo sucks, that is all.


----------



## SuperSVGA (Dec 31, 2013)

I've been looking up users from 2002 and checking their join date on here and everyone I check either has a 2002 join date or their account doesn't exist.


----------

